# Adjusting sulfate:chloride ratio after fermentation



## mtb (16/5/17)

Water modification threads seem to be all the rage so I'd better introduce a f*ckup of my own.
I brewed a pale ale a month ago, and tasting from the keg hit me with an unexpected sharp tartness that I hadn't experienced before. It was especially unexpected since my recipe aimed for 30 IBUs. After some troubleshooting, it turns out I'd mis-calculated my calcium sulfate addition to the mash water, and I'd added enough gypsum to achieve a sulfate:chloride ratio of 4:1.

Can I modify this ratio post-fermentation by adding calcium chloride to bring it back into balance? I know high chlorides may have adverse effects of their own but I'm willing to give it a go, in its current state the beer is almost too tart to drink.


----------



## mtb (16/5/17)

A bit more Googling led me to another forum where it was indicated that calcium chloride can be added post fermentation, but not gypsum. I've just added .25g calcium chloride to a pint of the ale and I can definitely attest to its effect; no more upfront tartness.

Tastes like I added too much though - as I can't taste much bitterness at all - but it goes to show that the method has merit.


----------

